# Грандина



## amkamk (12 Ноя 2018)

Помогите пожалуйста определить примерный год выпуска. И вообще какую либо информацию. Спасибо!


----------



## ugly (13 Ноя 2018)

Кнопочный аккордеон, 4 голоса в правой руке (52/87 кнопок, 11 регистров), готовый аккомпанемент 5 голосов в левой (120 кнопок, 5 регистров). Из последних, 80е годы.


----------



## Gross (13 Ноя 2018)

ugly писал:


> Кнопочный аккордеон, 4 голоса в правой руке (52/87 кнопок, 11 регистров), готовый аккомпанемент 5 голосов в левой (120 кнопок, 5 регистров). Из последних, 80е годы.


Кнопок основных 52, но звучащих было только 49, от До-диез до До-диез.


----------



## Владимир Е. (3 Ноя 2020)

Всем бодрого времени суток. Зашёл сюда с вопросом, возможно на который последует мгновенный ответ, и я не стал открывать дополнительную тему, а решил написать здесь,… но немного предыстории. В баяне я новичок, до этого немного поучился на гармони, потом сам продолжал, брал информацию из интернета, выучиваю песни для гармони по цифрам, … Нот я не знаю, но сейчас учу, благодаря тому что у меня появился баян Weltmeister Grandina. Однажды мне скинул приятель фотку где у его в багажнике лежал аккордеон и баян Weltmeister, и подпись «надо?». Я подтвердил что надо, и как оказалось, он нашел их на помойке, то есть валялись у мусорных контейнеров. Я их забрал, отвез мастеру по ремонту, в основном он делает гармони, но очень давно. Мастер сказал что аккордеон он сделает, а баян в худшем состоянии,… тогда я решил его сам сделать и оставить себе (аккордеон я хотел продать, но он до сих пор лежит у меня без дела и меня к нему не тянет почему то и объявление не подаю тоже).

Раньше у меня был опыт переделки гармони с кирилловского расклада левых кнопок на традиционный. И переделывал гармонь, делал новый гриф и кнопки (на своём ЧПУ) и соответственно переставлял всё, и меха полностью разбирал и переклеивал… В общем это к сожалению всё что я умею, с голосами и с баянами я никогда дело не имел, но видимо придется. Баян был плох именно из-за механики. Некоторые кнопки были сломаны на левой стороне (возможно при броске на помойку), регистровая машинка на левой не работала, пирамидки к тягам к клавишам были сломаны, пару тяг отсутствовали (в последствии оказалось что заводской брак, если интересно то расскажу позже про это), кнопки были все на разном уровне (устал регулировать). Рычаги кнопок на правой стороне две штуки тоже были сломаны в середине причём, кнопок штуки четыре отсутствовали, поставил с крайних фальшивок. Голоса басов на одной половине резонаторов были наклеены на какой то клей который я с трудом отодрал, и наклеены с неправильным расположением. На правой несколько голосов отвалилось, а пару были приклеены не на свои места…. В общем кое чего я поснимал и все таки сделал его. Компрессия нормальная, в голоса не лез, около дела звучат, есть конечно проблемные , но это на будущее мне занятие. И вот самое главное за чем я сюда пришёл. Я нот не знаю но учусь. И для начала конечно гаммы! И если всё таки с правой рукой все ясно, то с левой нет. Что то в левой не так. Одновременно нажимая одноимённые ноты на левой и правой клавиатуре я понял что собрал всё правильно. Но играя гамму на левой как то режет слух при переходе с ноты на ноту. Как оказалось МИ, ФА, ФА#, ДО, ДО#, РЕ, РЕ# ВЫШЕ на октаву чем СОЛЬ, СОЛЬ #, ЛЯ, ЛЯ#,СИ.

Сверил с другим баянам и с моим аккордеоном, там всё нормально. Снял резонатор, ещё раз проверил по голосам…. Да разные октавы. И вот у меня как не знающего причин этого возник вопрос почему так? и разочарование т.к. в моей голове укладывается что гамма не должна быть с перескоком на октавы…. Но по такому же принципу настроен и второй резонатор, т.е. вся левая настроена по такому принципу. Это для меня ступор…. Как так подскажите? Для чего так сделано?


----------



## ugly (3 Ноя 2020)

Может, часть голосов не звучит? В левой на Грандине одноголосых регистров нет...


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2020)

Владимир Е., 

Честно говоря, не все понял по описанию, но...
На любом резонаторе в левой руке всего 12 планок, причем от производителя/инструмента зависит какой диапазон выбран: от ми до ми, от соль до соль. Так вот если играть гамму (то что Вы написали - это хроматическая гамма....), то с огромной вероятностью придется уперевшись в самый высокий звук на резонаторе опуститься на октаву вниз, чтобы продолжить.


----------



## Владимир Е. (4 Ноя 2020)

Уточню: всего голосов в левом полукорпусе = 12х5 = 60шт.

На резонаторе голоса в следующем порядке -- МИ(2); ФА(2); ФА#(2); СОЛЬ(1); СОЛЬ #(1); ЛЯ(1); ЛЯ#(1); СИ(1); ДО(2); ДО#(2); РЕ(2); РЕ#(2).

Вопрос как можно сыграть гамму в пределах одной октавы на этих голосах?

Теоретически получается, что бы была нормальная хроматическая гамма в пределах одной октавы то нужно повысить на октаву голоса: СОЛЬ(1); СОЛЬ #(1); ЛЯ(1); ЛЯ#(1); СИ(1).


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2020)

Владимир Е., 

Я ж ответил???
СОЛЬ(1); СОЛЬ #(1); ЛЯ(1); ЛЯ#(1); СИ(1); ДО(2); ДО#(2); РЕ(2); РЕ#(2), МИ(2); ФА(2); ФА#(2); - целая октава, а дальше кольцо с перескоком в начало списка со скачком вниз на октаву

Например:
ДО(2); ДО#(2); РЕ(2); РЕ#(2), МИ(2); ФА(2); ФА#(2);СОЛЬ(1); СОЛЬ #(1); ЛЯ(1); ЛЯ#(1); СИ(1);


----------



## Владимир Е. (4 Ноя 2020)

А! Я понял.! Значит играя гамму надо начинать не с ДО как я думал а с СОЛЬ и тогда все сойдется. Извините, за глупые вопросы, но как тогда будет звучать аккомпанемент если я играю например в одной октаве (от ДО) на правой руке, а на левой будет в это время на разных октавах?


Я имел ввиду мелодию если играю на правой


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2020)

Владимир Е., 

Вот на этом месте неплохо определиться немного с теорией... Гамма - это не просто последовательность нот. Гамма - это те ноты, которые определены в конкретной тональности. В до-мажор - одни, в до-миноре - другие. 
Увы, но не почитав немного теории/сольфеджио, Вы не двинетесь дальше.









Yandex


Finds everything



yadi.sk




Неплохой старт даст эта книжка


----------



## Владимир Е. (4 Ноя 2020)

Спасибо большое за ответ. Обязательно постараюсь вычитать нужную мне информацию, хотя знаю что там в сольфеджио все очень сложно для начинающего. Конечно появилось много вопросов.... но не хочу засорять эту тему нотными вопросами... почитаю сначала.
Главное я понял, что левые голоса у меня собраны как положено и переделывать ничего не надо. Хотя моему разуму проще было бы принять еслиб на левой были бы ноты от ДО ...........МИ. Последний вопрос, по скрипичному ключу все понятно, он для правой руки, и что на нотном стане написано, то я и нажимаю на правой клавиатуре благо в ней всё есть. А вот с левой вопрос, там может такого и не быть что на линейках с басовым ключом указано... Я понимаю что опять подхожу к тональностям.....


----------



## ugly (4 Ноя 2020)

В бюджетных инструментах редко бывают совсем уж низкие басы, т.к. планки нот субконтроктавы большие по размеру и тяжелые, требуют опять же больших по размеру резонаторов.



Владимир Е. написал(а):


> А вот с левой вопрос, там может такого и не быть что на линейках с басовым ключом указано...


В нотах для готового баяна/аккордеона такого быть не может. 
Там точно указан бас аккомпанемента (в пределах одной октавы) и от этого баса аккорд (мажорный, минорный или Д7). Ну или от другого баса (его указывают). Сложности могут быть, если пытаться играть фортепианные ноты, например...


----------



## Владимир Е. (4 Ноя 2020)

ugly написал(а):


> Сложности могут быть, если пытаться играть фортепианные ноты, например...


вот я как бы про это имел ввиду, в голове не укладывалось, на левой ведь (обычно) только одна октава...
спасибо. Надо, надо читать книгу!


----------



## ugly (4 Ноя 2020)

Сольфеджио тут избыточно, тут надо какой-нибудь самоучитель по баяну почитать.


----------



## vev (4 Ноя 2020)

ugly, 
и да и нет... Без понимание тональностной структуры это просто разговор слепого с глухим... Те же аккорды в левой и т.д.

Владимир Е., 

Высота ноты в басу для готового инструмента весьма условна.... Как правило используются центральные линейки для обозначения основного баса ну и верхние/дополнительные, для того, чтобы аккорд показать. Да и у исполнителя выбор невелик: при отсутствии регистров все равно никуда не денешься, чего бы там ни было написано....


----------



## ugly (4 Ноя 2020)

vev написал(а):


> и да и нет..


В самоучителях обычно основы нотной грамоты рассматриваются, и тональности, и гаммы. Но приближенно к практике.


----------



## Владимир Е. (4 Ноя 2020)

Благодарю за разъяснение


----------



## Владимир Е. (14 Ноя 2020)

Опять сомнения.... При нажатии кнопок аккорда вроде бы звучат голоса нормально, но как то не привычно. Ссылаюсь на то, что в этом аккорде получаются некоторые звуки из другой октавы. Я думаю что это допустимо если музыкант сам стоит аккорд, но такого быть не должно при нажатии на кнопки аккордов (руководствуюсь таблицей).


----------



## Владимир Е. (14 Ноя 2020)

Вот как у меня располагаются голоса.


----------



## Владимир Е. (14 Ноя 2020)

.


----------



## Владимир Е. (14 Ноя 2020)

Обратите внимание на верхнем резонаторе после D идёт E но уже другой октавы, на нижнем не так. Восковка на верхнем заводская.


----------



## Владимир Е. (18 Ноя 2020)

Посмотрел гамму на таком же баяне 




С 23 минуты 50 секунд.
Там всё правильно, гамма как гамма на левой руке, а у меня даже таких голосов на резонаторе нет... 
Мне кажется это заводской брак. Других объяснений я не нахожу.


----------



## ugly (19 Ноя 2020)

Владимир Е. написал(а):


> Мне кажется это заводской брак. Других объяснений я не нахожу.


Может, в механике кто покопался?
И Грандину выпускали много лет, наверняка были разные варианты.


----------



## Владимир Е. (19 Ноя 2020)

В механике конечно покопались. Но в отличии от наших инструментов, там толкатели пластмассовые, и на каждом толкателе сделан выступ только там где он должен быть, поэтому его поставить в другое место очень сложно, он почти индивидуальный. 
Но главное что голоса разных октав. Поэтому какая бы механика не была, если нужных голосов нет, то уже ничего не сделаешь механикой.


----------



## vev (19 Ноя 2020)

Владимир Е., 

Мы тут можем долго теоретизировать, но было бы намного проще УСЛЫШАТЬ, ЧТО именно Вас не устраивает. 
Аудио в студию!


----------



## Mika One (20 Ноя 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Владимир Е.,
> 
> Мы тут можем долго теоретизировать, но было бы намного проще УСЛЫШАТЬ, ЧТО именно Вас не устраивает.
> Аудио в студию!


С этого надо было начинать...


----------



## Mika One (20 Ноя 2020)

Вот правильное звучание Грандины, строй очень устойчив, да видео желательно, чтобы сравнить и оценить.


----------



## Mika One (21 Ноя 2020)

Владимир Е. написал(а):


> Обратите внимание на верхнем резонаторе после D идёт E но уже другой октавы, на нижнем не так. Восковка на верхнем заводская.


Владимир, где Ваше видео? На стесняйтесь, выкладывайте!


----------



## Владимир Е. (23 Ноя 2020)

Извиняюсь товарищи за поднятую панику, сверил с аккордеоном этого же производителя. голоса расположены ровно так же. Но главное я понял почему мне не нравилась E. Получалось так что при нажатии баса D один из язычков на нижнем резонаторе не работал, а так как второй голос на высоком резонаторе в это время работал как надо (он не отключается, там шторок нет) то D получалась высоковатой (не знаю как объяснить.....) и после этого когда я нажимал Е она мне казалась сильно низкой как бы не в той октаве как D ... Пока снимал несколько раз, язычки подёргал, пробовал в гамме, разыграл вобщем.... всё стало нормально и звук стал в гамме благозвучный. 
Как я понял - на левой используют С,D,E,F -- одной октавы, а потом так как для басовой части звуки становятся высокие то переходят на более низкую октаву и G,A,B используют на более низкой октаве. Спасибо. Ещё раз извиняюсь за беспокойство.


----------



## Владимир Е. (23 Ноя 2020)

как было баян как было.amr
все регистры как стало все регистры.amr


----------



## Mika One (23 Ноя 2020)

Ну вот и ладненько, всё понятно.


----------

